# Flight 1 vs DA



## fla$hgordon (Mar 7, 2017)

Need advice! Is it better to be on a high level flight one team or DA in terms of college recruiting? My kid is on a solid flight one team, he's a good player, good enough to be on DA, but I'm not so interested in DA because I know lack of playing time will be a factor. My kid is an 03. When is it too late to make the transition from flight 1 to DA?


----------



## younothat (Mar 7, 2017)

fla$hgordon said:


> Need advice! Is it better to be on a high level flight one team or DA in terms of college recruiting? My kid is on a solid flight one team, he's a good player, good enough to be on DA, but I'm not so interested in DA because I know lack of playing time will be a factor. My kid is an 03. When is it too late to make the transition from flight 1 to DA?


Loaded questions,   First thing is to ask your player.  2nd thing is to make sure the coaching and environment suits him.

Does he want to commit to a 10-month program, training 3-4x a week, games on the weekend, fall, winter, spring?  Takes a lot of time commitment, dedication on his part and resources on your part to support players in the DA program.

Never too late, but the longer you wait the more difficult it can become to get on a DA team.   03's have already been playing for one season in DA going on two for this upcoming 17-18' season.  With a established pool of players already and with some teams not getting promoted the competition for new players I would image will be fierce.

What I normally tell folks is DA can be a good fit if your player is projected to start or maybe be the first off the bench, otherwise unless they love just training playing time can be hard to come by.   Just image if your player spent all week or weeks training, then basically all day for one game out of town (2 hrs each way travel (SD to LA for example),  1.5 game, 1hr warm up) and he plays only 5-10 mins or not at all.

College recruiting can be good for DA starting players if they graduate with the program,  play for the well known established or playoff teams, or are just plain great players but they same could be said for most highly competitive club teams that play the major tournaments for example.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 7, 2017)

fla$hgordon said:


> Need advice! Is it better to be on a high level flight one team or DA in terms of college recruiting? My kid is on a solid flight one team, he's a good player, good enough to be on DA, but I'm not so interested in DA because I know lack of playing time will be a factor. My kid is an 03. When is it too late to make the transition from flight 1 to DA?


Go with the team where your son can play the most. It's why they are out there to play and enjoy the game from the field. And, only do DA if he is interested.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 8, 2017)

College recruiting? DA would be your best bet. 

Development wise, shit just find some good coaching to fill your players tool bag as best as possible. If you're then serious by age 16 - 17 go across the border or Europe to see if the player has potential. 

I'd start earlier if I were serious though.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2017)

fla$hgordon said:


> Need advice! Is it better to be on a high level flight one team or DA in terms of college recruiting? My kid is on a solid flight one team, he's a good player, good enough to be on DA, but I'm not so interested in DA because I know lack of playing time will be a factor. My kid is an 03. When is it too late to make the transition from flight 1 to DA?


DA would be the place to be for college recruiting. However it will not start until your kid will be on U16 team. 
If you know that you kid will not be starting on a DA team, stay in Flight 1.


----------



## Dargle (Mar 8, 2017)

Also depends upon what kind of college you are targeting.  A top academic Division III college won't necessarily recruit out of DA.  Competition is too tough with DI colleges and the academic credentials of the kids are very hit or miss (perhaps in part because of the demands of DA).  Lots of kids go to play soccer at DIII schools from strong club programs.  Moreover, the financial aid from those schools, which can be a combination of need and merit, is often just as good or better than a scholarship, especially on the boys' side where the pool of DI scholarship money is pretty limited.


----------



## gkrent (Mar 8, 2017)

If your kid is good the college coaches will come wherever he is playing, especially if he has a well connected coach.    That being said, if he wants to cast a wider net obviously DA is the way to go.


----------



## galaxydad (Mar 8, 2017)

The comments above are some of the best I have seen on this site. Very thoughtful and great advice. Flight I & DA teams can get you to the same place. The comment about financial aid vs scholarship money is spot on. Need and merit based financial aid is often better than a partial scholarship. You have to be a good student, a standout player and play for a connected coach that has contact with colleges (note there are also many kids that do their own recruiting for DII and DIII schools with great success).


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 8, 2017)

Go where the play time is and the fun that comes with being on the pitch.  We left for play time and High School, to a great Flight I team.  Best move ever.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 8, 2017)

If your son interested in college soccer, he needs grades (that's the most important) and to be on the best team he can possibly be as a starter.
DA will definitely give a player more exposure than anything else, but it doesn't mean player don't have to do anything. I know few players on older DA teams without college commitments. Players need to be proactive in contacting college coaches and making themselves visible and known. College coaches not interested of hearing from a parent. There are also NCAA rules of when and how contact can be made. Than again, grades come first. Without grades it wouldn't matter if you playing DA or on a Bronze team.


----------



## fla$hgordon (Mar 9, 2017)

younothat said:


> Loaded questions,   First thing is to ask your player.  2nd thing is to make sure the coaching and environment suits him.
> 
> Does he want to commit to a 10-month program, training 3-4x a week, games on the weekend, fall, winter, spring?  Takes a lot of time commitment, dedication on his part and resources on your part to support players in the DA program.
> 
> ...


Thank you your response was very helpful!


----------

